# 1991 Dodge D250 Plow Mounts



## 91dodge (Jan 29, 2010)

I am new here and having a really hard time finding plows that will fit to my truck, the only manufactures that fit cleanly are Boss and Meyer. I really like the Western, Blizzard, Fisher plows that have the retractable ends like the western wide-out and the fisher xls and blizzard power plow. Only problem is the only way that I can make these plows work is by fabricating a mount. Does anyone out there know any other plow makers that will fit to this truck or know if there is a mount that will work so I can get a plow.

Thanks for any help this looks like an awesome forum and look forward to talking to everyone. By the way I have always been a Chevy man but this Dodge I bought is a beast and I have fell in Love with it!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Mounts are hard to come by for the older iron. In most cases they are available but choices are limited. Best bet is to look online for an older retired unit and swap mounting and wiring to yours. Had an older Western 8' steel blade on a 93 W250 with some wings. Plow and truck pushed great. Also made some custom mounts on a W350 dually 4x4 running a 8' Arctic blade.

These trucks will push snow as good or better than the newer stuff and the drive lines are bullet proof. Myself stay away from the fancy plows and stick with the V blades or slap some wings on a straight blade. I have heard way too many sad stories on the extendable plows bending stuff when tapping into concrete curbs and catch basins.

Get the truck underspayed and watch out for the front body mounts melting and getting soft!!! Most of all enjoy!!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What drive line do you have in the truck??? If it is 4X4 then it is a W series not the D. D=2x4.... Welcome to the Dodge side, myself I was a GMC diehard and got converted by a 03 1500 series followed by a W350. My all time fav is a White 1993 W350 CC Dually 4X4 with the 5.9 Cummins 6" plus lift and stacks, one day I will find a rust free Taxas one, restore it and slap a set of 22.5's on her!!!


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

If you decide for any reason on a Meyer EZ Mount Clasic type plow I have the correct mount for you truck.

Jay
508-753-6617


----------

